# Seth Dichard Golf Schools



## ex student (Apr 13, 2011)

I recently took a series of Golf lessons at the Seth Dichard Golf Schools in Hudson, NH only to find out later he isn't a certified instructor or a PGA pro like they told me before I signed up.

Has anyone else been duped by this school? I'd like to hear your opinion.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think it matters if a swing instructor is certified or not. What matters is if the person knows how to help the individual swing their club(s). If the novice can learn something from a uncertified, driving range specialists, :laugh: that's just as good. 

Just because someone has "PGA" in their credentials does not mean they can effectively teach the golf swing. For a game that insists on integrity, honesty, and sportsmanship, there are more than a few charlatans running loose. Even some of the commercials on golf products have no idea what honesty, and integrity means. :thumbsdown:


----------



## ex student (Apr 13, 2011)

Sure, that makes sense. But the problem with Seths school is I took over 18 lessons and started with a 12 HC and when I finished my HC actually went up. So I went to a different instructor and after just 3 lessons I improved dramatically. My new instructor is a PGA certified PRO and not a self professed PRO like Seth Dichard.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Glad to know the new guy has you swing better after only 3 lessons. Obviously you,and his teaching methods work well with each other. Hopefully your improvement will be long term. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes there are questionable poeple in all froms of life I'm glad the new guys got you back on track and thanks for the heads up about the questionable instructor. some of the best tips I've got have been from random older gentleman at the range. When I first started playing I had and older gentleman spend about half an hour with me for no reason other then he want to pass on some tips which got me up and swinging at the end of the time I found out he used to hold the courses record at three local courses. I still remember most of his tips of wisdom to this day.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

On another note. With the internet being as it is, anyone can check out any golf school to get feed back from former, and current students. Not a bad idea before spending a lot of cash. Golf schools don't stay in business very long unless they have some successful students. The biggest possible problem is that when checking, there will most likely be both pros, and cons on the subject school. Some folks will will drop strokes, while others won't when using the same teaching method. That said, who would get the blame for those who dropped strokes, and who would get the blame for those who didn't? Some instructors can teach some students, while at the same time some students can't learn from some instructors. :dunno:


----------

